# bosch or NGK spark plugs??/



## whiptastic handling (Nov 30, 2004)

*bosch or NGK spark plugs??/ interesting info!!!!!!!*

hey guys i just wanted to know which one u guys thing is better ...u know ...get the highest performance out them ...pls let me know ur thoguhts


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

NGK are the plugs with the best results.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

NGK. no questions asked


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

It has been well established that NGK spark plugs are the best for our cars. Bosch plugs just don't last as long as NGKs. 

Lew


----------



## whiptastic handling (Nov 30, 2004)

*..*

thanks guys much help'd////


----------



## whiptastic handling (Nov 30, 2004)

*interesting info*

hey guiys take a look at this tho
http://www.se-r.net/engine/bosch_vs_ngk.html


----------



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

bosch sux!! don't waste ur money


----------



## whiptastic handling (Nov 30, 2004)

*look guys*

look at the link up above


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

Bosch plugs are garbage. get the NGKs or NGK platinums. I prefer the platinums, but the standard V-power plugs will work.

I spent the money to put 6 bosch platinum 2 plugs in my 88 maxima with the 3.0 VG30E engine. that was a mistake. it had a misfire that wouldn't quit.

Dan


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

the multy tips are very much garbage but the standard bosch are decent ive never had a problem in any of my beaters. but as for my 91 se-r i will use nothing but ngk irradium as to get the most performance backed up by many opinions


----------

